# How I lube my bazooka.



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

After cleaning my bazooka with a pressure washer after every job, I will let it dry out and then will store it like this in between jobs. 
That's a container full of motor oil. Since doing this between jobs my bazooka has worked out a few major problems on it's own.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yuck, Im sure it works but wouldnt there be oil everywhere???


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I usually pull it out and let it drip off for a day before hand. Haven't had oil on my hands yet!


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

I remember reading an old thread a few weeks back where cazna said he uses lanox. Low and behold walking thru Super Cheap Auto yestee there it was in all it's glory! So if this stuff wrecks any of my new Columbia set cazna just keep an eye out in the post for a invoice from me 

How often would you be lubing up the zook caz? Every 2nd or 3rd run? I think I remember you saying it lasts abit longed that WD40..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You wont have any trouble with lanox plugger, After you use the zook and wash up, Give it a few small shots either side of the wheel and inside the head, on the chain, Spin the wheel etc, Then when you go to use it again just check it over and a few more small shots here and there either side of the wheel, Inside the head, In the filler nozzel, And sometimes up its arse, You also need to keep the inside of the tube lubed as well so the rubber plunger doesnt drag, Just store it upside down with a few shots in the tube to let it all run down.

Just have a rag handy for when you fill it next time or you will get a lanoxed hand.

Use it on your boxes, Inside the pump, Etc etc.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Checkers said:


> I usually pull it out and let it drip off for a day before hand. Haven't had oil on my hands yet!


I was taught to do that from a old time taper, except he said to use transmission fluid, thinner lube, gets through everything:yes:,,, But it was more of a once a month thing, or if your zook felt like it was running stiff, not a everyday thing. It is a excellent thing to do to your zook every once and a while, frees everything up on them.

To run the zook, that's when I use motor oil (10w 30), I was taught by a different taper, it's the best thing to resist mud. It's thick, solid, and it will last for the whole day..

Must make note to myself, buy some tranny fluid tomorrow:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

If transmission fluid works then so should hydraulic oil. 

Anyone use vegetable oil? Us Canucks have a run on the rape seed. We call it Canola oil now, better marketing name than rape seed oil. If it works you could probably get free stuff from the restaurants.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

Everytime I use my zook, I pull it out of a bucket with water( the zook head is in water ), wash it and lube it with wd40. ( just like 2buck video, how to lube your zook )
And in the end of the day, I just remove the tape, empty the zook and place it in the water bucket again...


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I was taught to do that from a old time taper, except he said to use transmission fluid, thinner lube, gets through everything:yes:,,, But it was more of a once a month thing, or if your zook felt like it was running stiff, not a everyday thing. It is a excellent thing to do to your zook every once and a while, frees everything up on them.
> 
> To run the zook, that's when I use motor oil (10w 30), I was taught by a different taper, it's the best thing to resist mud. It's thick, solid, and it will last for the whole day..
> 
> Must make note to myself, buy some tranny fluid tomorrow:whistling2:


Mine lives in tranny fluid between jobs. Thanks 2Buck :thumbsup:. And I gave you an official thank you as well, 2 thanks for 2Buck .


----------

